
Show HN: Program to download every message and file from a slack team/room - andrewfromx
https://github.com/andrewarrow/localsdata
======
andrewfromx
it puts everything in `~/.grepslak` room by room, so if you want to search
multiple rooms because you know a message is in like one of 6 rooms but you
can't remember which, download all 6 rooms and grep just the contents of those
6 rooms.

